
The Awk State Machine Parser Pattern (2018) - Tomte
https://two-wrongs.com/awk-state-machine-parser-pattern.html
======
ColinWright
I do this _all_ the time ... I've even created a script to take a state
machine description and turn it into an AWK script template.

Very powerful technique, when it's the right thing to be doing.

The ABC of programming: Always Be Checking.

